
Ask HN: Should hi-profile tech people keep personal views off social media? - dfundako
Many individuals in the tech community have curated their list of people to follow across social media platforms in order to hear the great insights of lots of people, yet they come across a lot of personal opinions, political views, profane rants, etc. from those very people that have nothing to do with tech.<p>Even with a curated list specifically to get tech viewpoints, news of upcoming releases&#x2F;functionality, recently published articles, best practices, there is still plenty of muck-throwing that comes along with all social media from these very people, or irrelevant material that clogs up news feeds that were meant to be a place for tech learning.<p>Should consumers of social media re-curate their lists of who they follow to avoid this, should they suck it up and accept that these are real people with real feelings and other interests (who happen to do tech to pay the bills), should professionals have a pure-tech profile and a separate hybrid profile, or some other option?
======
Eridrus
I think this is a failure of platforms to let people separate the content they
care about from the content they don't. People should be able to tag their
content with the stream it should go to and allow people to only subscribe to
the streams they care about, or explicitly mute the ones they don't.

